# Urgent advice needed



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

The puppy I'm getting is 12 weeks and the woman said she was thinking about keeping the puppy but decided against it. She was really nice while I was asking her about the puppy. As soon as I'd sent the deposit she became very short with me and then she ended up having some argument with a woman on the group. She seemed to be in the right so I ignored the bad feeling that was growing. I said that I was in work till 10 so I'd discuss when I wanted to get the puppy from her with my OH and then get back to her in the morning. She said that she needed to know right now because its short notice and if not she could give the puppy to a woman from London who was 'begging' for her and refund my deposit. I thought about it and decided that u liked the puppy enough to go with it. The woman, I say woman but she's 21 and acts younger. She's rather arrogant and self obsessed but she does seen to love her dogs, especially this one that she posts pics of every day and calls her baby. So we agreed that she would reduce the price and get her first vaccination done before sat included in the price. She sends me a message tonight saying that she phoned the vets and they wouldn't do just one vaccine. I said that was a shame because I wanted her to have it done there so she wasn't having the stress of moving and then getting shots and that it's odd because mine does just one and its common practice for a breeder to get first injection. She said that it was because it was a veterinary hospital and the others settled in fine. She led me to believe that this was the only puppy that didn't have vaccines because if her size. I said it was fine and asked if we could reduce the price accordingly. She said no, she's reduced enough and if I want my money back that's fine. 

I don't know if she's not very nice when dealing with people, whether she doesn't want to let the dog go now or if she wants to sell to this other woman for full price. I like the dog and one cuter hasn't come up but I don't have an 'I have to have her' feeling. My bad feeling keeps getting worse. I was half expecting her to turn up without any vaccine card and I believe that she never intended to get it. Should I ask for my deposit back? 

Sorry for the ramble and any typos... I'm typing this quickly on my phone at work because I want to get a decision to her ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

That sounds ridiculous and like she's trying to put her puppy an any home just to get rid of her. She is rubbing me the wrong way. You gave her the deposit so technically the pup is yours and she should be willing to work on a pickup day/time and not be so rude, especially bc she's going to a good and chihuahua experienced home. Not sure what to do either but I don't like the way she is coming off at all. I could see her acting like this if there wasn't a deposit put down already. Hmmmm this is tough!! But if u don't feel like she's the one, then pass.


----------



## gemleigh (Sep 20, 2011)

this is a tricky one i suppose it depends if you have fell in love with the puppy? This lady sounds very pushy with you and seems to have lied. Iam not sure what i would do.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

And I forgot to mention that I would have rather picked Leo up without having any vaccinations bc I like to do single and bi-valent vaccines as opposed to the 5 in 1 or 7 in 1 anyway so I think that's a plus. This way you can also make sure they are spaced out appropriately and she's not over vaccinated either. Just my personal preference tho.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

My rule of thumb is if my gut has a bad feeling then I know there is something wrong. I would listen to your gut. You want a breeder who if you have a question after you get the puppy they are there to help you. This girl does not sound like she would be very helpful.

The perfect puppy will come along but you want to make sure you have the perfect breeder as well. 

I would not get a puppy unless they have been given their first shots. If they haven't had their first shots has the puppy had a exam by a vet? 

If it were me I would definitely ask for my deposit back.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm not sure. It's so confusing. I think the feelings about the woman is tainting the feeling about the puppy. She didn't bother asking me any questions other than whether I was planning to breed her.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I'm not sure. It's so confusing. I think the feelings about the woman is tainting the feeling about the puppy. She didn't bother asking me any questions other than whether I was planning to breed her.


It doesn't sound like she's going to be giving you any lifetime support or anything either, not sure if that's important to u or not tho? Is she really expensive? Is she close to u? I know u haven't had maybe breeders close by u. If the breeder was not giving u bad vibes, would u feel this puppy is the one??


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

That was another reason I wanted her to have her shots because they get examined at the same time. I'm not sure if its a plus or not Zorana because the shots work differently in this country. We have 2 lots only, 2 weeks apart. None for kernel cough or rabies unless necessary.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> It doesn't sound like she's going to be giving you any lifetime support or anything either, not sure if that's important to u or not tho? Is she really expensive? Is she close to u? I know u haven't had maybe breeders close by u. If the breeder was not giving u bad vibes, would u feel this puppy is the one??


I really don't know if she'd be the one, I thought she was gorgeous when I saw the first pic of her but the others weren't as cute. She's not very far but the woman is delivering her. She's £600 including delivery and was supposed to be including her first vaccine. She was meant to be £650, plus 30 for delivery and no vaccine but she was the one who suggested that and it was agreed upon before I gave her the deposit.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh and given that she feeds bakers I wouldn't trust her advice but having this place I don't think I'd need it but she seems to want contact and not hugely happy about having to keep in touch.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh I see. Ya it's definitely different here. Well since the other pups had shots, maybe she was at least examined by the vet?? I hate to see u mis out on her bc she's so pretty as are her parents but I don't want you to be unhappy bc ur experience w the breeder isn't going well at this point. Is she far? Can you and hubby go see her and then decide what you think?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I'm not sure. It's so confusing. I think the feelings about the woman is tainting the feeling about the puppy. She didn't bother asking me any questions other than whether I was planning to breed her.


Bad feelings about a breeder SHOULD make you have bad feelings about a puppy, even one that is cute and that you love. 

I can wholeheartedly say that I would never buy a puppy from a person like that. It's great that she loves her Chis, so do you and I. And yet we do not breed them. She can't have done this long, either. I am twenty-two and have had only about 7 years of experience with Chis, and I started as a child. I would worry about potential problems with this puppy given her inexperience. 

Do you know for a fact the other puppies received vaccines? Or is she just telling you that so she doesn't have to pay for them for this puppy? Even without vaccines, she should definitely be getting the puppy checked by a vet before sending her home. 

She sounds like her only focus is selling the puppy. She doesn't seem to care about where he goes. Hell, she even has another owner lined up for a puppy you deposited on. She asked you no questions about your home, Mylo, or anything. She has no idea who you are or how you will treat her puppy. She really doesn't seem to care. 

This breeder seems irresponsible and immature. Personally, I would not want a puppy from someone like that. The puppy is a product of the breeder. And this is one breeder I would never want a part of.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh she's being delivered, so it pretty much she delivers and you buy her or nothing. Just saw that. Sorry!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I meant that she led me to believe that the other puppies had had their vaccines and that it was only her that hadn't because of her size, which made me think she knew what she was doing but when I said I didn't want to give her stress on top of moving to a new home she said that the others had all had their vaccines at their new homes and were fine.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Melissa, I know that I have been negative a lot towards your potential puppies and I apologize. I just know that you are a fantastic chi mommy. You deserve the perfect puppy. I have a really bad feeling about this breeder- the more I hear the more I worry. I don't want you to get your heart broken. She seems like the kind of woman who would decide to keep the puppy and just never show up. That would devastate you. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

So has she had any vaccines at all? It is normal for a 12 week old puppy to be fully vaccinated, if she was 8 weeks I would be happy to take her for the vaccinations at my own vets. No vaccine by 12 weeks would worry me.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Uuurgggh, not the sort of news I was hoping to see before 7am. If you adore her, push on despite the personality issues. I think she's utterly gorgeous and if it was me, I would certainly get my puppy & run.

Let's be honest, how many people have a lifelong bond with their breeder and ever go back to them for anything except major dramas?

I bought all of mine sight unseen just from 2 - 3 photos, not even seeing the parents pics until after I'd arranged a pick-up day. BUT, I knew in a nano-second that each & every one of them was MINE and only mine. I didn't care who or what had bred them, their pics screamed "Mummy what time will we meet".


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

That all would make me very uneasy too. Sugars breeder was unbelievably good, her puppies were so well looked after and she checked me out and asked me loads of questions before letting me put a deposit on her. She's always txting me asking about her and for pictures of her too. 
Spices breeder wasn't quite as caring, but I fell head over heels for her and there wasn't much that would have stopped me getting her!

So if u LOVE the puppy maybe it's worth it. But if not, if u ate really unsure, then I would walk away, because I would take things like that as warning signs, maybe it's not meant to be? 

I really hope it works out for u though, either way  u will get the right puppy for u in the end.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a lifelong relationship with my breeder. And if there is any kind of health issue, you will be dealing with the breeder again. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

If I'm perfectly honest hun alarm bells are ringing. There are PLENTY vets that do just one injection and its quite standard to have puppies with only their first injection done. I don't know but this would make me either panic and run down there to take the pup asap or get a refund...I'm erring on the side of getting a refund though :/ x


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Melissa if you can, arrange to pick the pup up rather than her being delivered. this way you will be able to see the pup in the breeders environment and ask all the questions you need to make your final decision. If the breeder is not keen on this suggestion then you will know all may not be well. I really feel for you in this situation and I hope it goes your way, good luck. X


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

What you're all saying makes complete sense. Dee, if the pictures screamed that to me like with Mylo I think I'd be saying the breeder doesn't matter but I think these issues with her are making me feel that perhaps karma, fate or whatever is warning me. I've had a bit of an uneasy feeling about it since I put the deposit down, maybe it was her quick turn in attitude, I don't know but I am a huge believer in what's meant to be will be and something is giving me a way out. 

Ashley...I appreciate your opinions because I know you only have everyone's best interests at heart. I think in this case the negativity was a good thing because I think deep down I knew that I wanted to ask for the deposit back but I think I wanted someone to agree with me. Either way I'm going to ask her to refund the deposit.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> She seems like the kind of woman who would decide to keep the puppy and just never show up. That would devastate you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


Totally agree with that, it wouldn't surprise me at all if she did that, based on what we know so far. That would be devastating  



AussieLass said:


> I didn't care who or what had bred them, their pics screamed "Mummy what time will we meet".


Awe that's so so sweet! I love the way u talk about ur dogs xxx


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Buildthemskywards;980987 Either way I'm going to ask her to refund the deposit.[/QUOTE said:


> So sorry this hasn't worked out for u  xxxx


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think you are making the right decision, although I am sure it is difficult. I know your puppy is out there, just have faith and patience. One day, it will all be worth it. And any breeder would be lucky to send a pup home with you!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I agree with Ashely, I think it's the right decision too, always go with your gut feeling. This is a very long term commitment so you want to make sure she (and her breeder) is everything you want and more!! Keep searching and posting, I love seeing the adorable babies you find!! Kisses.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I don't know what I'd have done all this time if I didn't have the support of all you fantastic people.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

So, so sad for you that it turned out like this.

Well, onwards & upwards, find some more & get them up here ... she's out there!

Also, don't be afaid to look at ones further afield, my breeder drove 2 hours x 3 times to meet me for handover and you never know people's circumstances, hubby may be a truck driver, they may have family near you to visit, or getting your puppy halfway to you could be the perfect excuse to catch up with old friends - when you find that "perfect breeder" they'll want you to have their girl & will do everything within their power to get her to you.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks Dee


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Omg I just saw your new siggy and I LOVE it!!!! So beautiful, my favorite one yet!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks. I wanted to change a couple of things but I'd saved it earlier and would hav had to start again. I wanted to make you a new one a few weeks ago to surprise you but you didn't end up posting the pics of your pups at the pool.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

That's so sweet!! It's so hard to take their pics there bc they have 3 small dogs so everyone goes bananas and won't sit still! Especially Leo, lol. Ur just the greatest!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ahh what a crazy girl! I hope she agrees to give the deposit back and I wish you good luck at finding a fantastic perfect breeder and puppy!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> That's so sweet!! It's so hard to take their pics there bc they have 3 small dogs so everyone goes bananas and won't sit still! Especially Leo, lol. Ur just the greatest!


Aw :tongue3: (they seem to have every face but blushing!) I know the feeling... Mylo has two speed settings...fast and asleep. I take a billion photos and get about 3 good ones.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Money is back in my account. Time to strt again I guess.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Awww, good luck. I just read this thread but I definitely agree that following your gut is a good thing. When the situation is right you will know it. I can't wait to see the pup you end up.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Money is back in my account. Time to strt again I guess.


I think you made the right choice hun, sorry your having such a hard time getting your new baby but I'm sure it will make it all the more brilliant when you finally find her  *hugs*


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I also think you made the right choice. I was a bit worried she was a scam artist and would not give your deposit back..Its a shame because that little one was adorable..That said..I hope you find something close that you can go see other than in just a picture. This is a little life and I dunno but for me, especially when spending that kind of money, I would rather see up close rather than a picture, which can be edited no less. 

Your little one is out there.. probably going to show up when you least expect it!


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

I only just read this post but I have to agree that it seems that you made the right decision with this. From everything you have said about the breeder I really think you have done the right thing. Like you said it does seem like you've been given a 'way out'. I'm sure you will find the perfect puppy from a better breeder if you give it a bit more time


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Money is back in my account. Time to strt again I guess.


So glad you got your money back at least, good luck with ur puppy search x


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone. It wasa hard decision but I do think it was the right one. She's now advertised her on a website for £75 less than she was charging me, £125 less than the original price and she's said that she's had no injections due to get recommendation that she wait because she's too small and that she has been vet checked. Funny how her story keeps changing. I guess that lady in London was a lie after all to get me to do what she wanted. 

I'd love to be able to go and see a puppy first but at the end of the day, unless one comes up here it just isn't possible. I'm going to have to find a good breeder and trust them or hope that something comes up here or not get a puppy.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Thanks everyone. It wasa hard decision but I do think it was the right one. She's now advertised her on a website for £75 less than she was charging me, £125 less than the original price and she's said that she's had no injections due to get recommendation that she wait because she's too small and that she has been vet checked. Funny how her story keeps changing. I guess that lady in London was a lie after all to get me to do what she wanted.
> 
> I'd love to be able to go and see a puppy first but at the end of the day, unless one comes up here it just isn't possible. I'm going to have to find a good breeder and trust them or hope that something comes up here or not get a puppy.


Incidentally, I found her on facebook yesterday when I was searching for a Chi for you (or maybe me, I can't remember) .... I was amazed because I can't even find people I want on facebook, or use the darn thing so I had a ruddy good chuckle at finding her with her pup.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Strange coincidence! Lol...well if you find a good pup for me/you let me know!!


----------

